# Showable Betta Halfmoon? Critique please (video)



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Id like to know if he is "Showable" or "Show Quality" he is my newest trade I got, and I just cant stop staring at him, his colors came in beautifully and he sure is fabulous!

=Video of him here!=​ 

Please let me know if the link doesn't work. Thank you I don't mind about harsh critiques  Im curious​


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't see the picture. Are you planning on breeding him?


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Can't see the picture. Are you planning on breeding him?


 
I can add photos if you'd like  I thought the video would be a better view of what he can do. I would like to breed him to one of my HM females in the future


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

They arnt very quality photos, I don't have a camera except on my Iphone lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He has split ventrals, a long dorsal and anal, and rosetailing. Color wise, he is a copper with red wash... Not a very good thing.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> He has split ventrals, a long dorsal and anal, and rosetailing. Color wise, he is a copper with red wash... Not a very good thing.


 
Yeah that's another reason why I got him, his ventrals were split, but now healing up better  How do you get away from rosetailing? 


Thank you matt


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Also weak peduncle and messy masking. To get away from rosetail breed to a fish that has 4 ray branching.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Split ventrals are usually genetic, they do not heal. 

Working with rosetails is risky.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

ahhh ok, thanks so much guys this really helps out a lot!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

BettaSpark said:


> Yeah that's another reason why I got him, his ventrals were split, but now healing up better  How do you get away from rosetailing?
> 
> 
> Thank you matt


Several generations of careful selection... and you must constantly watch for it.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

trilobite said:


> Also weak peduncle and messy masking. To get away from rosetail breed to a fish that has 4 ray branching.


You will lose more than you gain. In my experience spawns favor the females heavily. So, breeding HM's you need to look at more than the rays. Still prefer a good 8 ray with long length. If you have a 4 ray make sure she can give 180 spread and has long rays in the tail. She should be much better than the male on all accounts. 

This fish has a lot of color.. everywhere. Will take a long time to produce showable fish from him. If you want to breed for fun.. fine. But if show quality is desired, he is not worth breeding.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

BettaSpark said:


> Id like to know if he is "Showable" or "Show Quality" he is my newest trade I got, and I just cant stop staring at him, his colors came in beautifully and he sure is fabulous!
> 
> =Video of him here!=​
> 
> Please let me know if the link doesn't work. Thank you I don't mind about harsh critiques  Im curious​


No, not even close .. hang out on my Facebook page and you will learn show quality.
https://www.facebook.com/BasementBettas


----------



## Redclyffe (Jul 5, 2013)

A sample of a basic show quality HM should look something like this.










I read that somewhere else in this forum has excellent information on what the basic requirements are for a show fish.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Redclyffe said:


> A sample of a basic show quality HM should look something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that helps me see what a "Showable" betta should look like. Thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Isn't he an RT?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He has numerous minor faults, mild rosetailing is one of them.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Isn't he an RT?


HM


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

My point was this fish, while called a HM, has rosetailing which is the same fault the OP's Betta has.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Redclyffe said:


> A sample of a basic show quality HM should look something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
better.. but still has some serious faults. tail too short, very rounded edges, sloped anal and first ray too short on the dorsal. Don't like the forward bend either.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> My point was this fish, while called a HM, has rosetailing which is the same fault the OP's Betta has.


ops fish had more than RT issues..


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

He's cute, but I don't think his form is very good.


----------

